# getting error message when doing a google search



## klpca (Nov 27, 2011)

This happened on both my ipad and pc.

I do a google search using the format:
_
        tugbbs: "search terms"_

A list of promising links shows up, and when I click on the link, this is the message I get:

_Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
        File: /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/includes/cron/session.php
        Line: 31_

I can work around this by doing a right click and opening in a new tab. Anyone else having this issue? Any way to resolve this? I have always searched this way. It has always worked as expected in the past.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 27, 2011)

This is how I do it:

"searchterms"site:tugbbs.com

You can do the same thing on TUG when you click on "search" and go to the last choice on the drop down menu.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 27, 2011)

http://search.tug2.net is also a much easier way.


----------



## klpca (Nov 27, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> http://search.tug2.net is also a much easier way.



I knew there was another way but I couldn't do a google search to find out how to do it, haha! 

Thanks to both of you.


----------



## EZ-ED (Nov 28, 2011)

getting the following when using the TUG search:


Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 26214400 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 1011


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 28, 2011)

EZ-ED said:


> getting the following when using the TUG search:
> 
> 
> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 26214400 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 1011



When you click on "search", a menu drops down - click on the bottom link:  "search TUG via google."


----------



## EZ-ED (Nov 28, 2011)

thanks, now getting

Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
File: /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/includes/cron/session.php
Line: 31

also sometimes that drop down box you mention does not appear and it goes to right to the TUG search page.


----------



## klpca (Nov 28, 2011)

btw, I am still getting the same error message no matter which search method I use, Denise's or Brian's.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 28, 2011)

I've tried a bunch of Google searches just now and none gave the error message.  

Since the error mentions a problem with cookies, try clearing any cookies from tugbbs.com.

As for the other error when using the site's_ built-in_ search ("Fatal error: Allowed memory size of XXXXXXX bytes exhausted...") see this entry from the BBS Help area: Search returns fatal error


----------



## klpca (Nov 28, 2011)

Makai Guy said:


> I've tried a bunch of Google searches just now and none gave the error message.
> 
> Since the error mentions a problem with cookies, try clearing any cookies from tugbbs.com



I tried that with no success. I'm sure it something quirky. I wish I understood computers better but I don't think that's happening any time soon.  thanks for the help though.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 28, 2011)

its not really possible to get that error using the http://search.tug2.net feature, as it doesnt actually touch the forum site at all, its simply a google search?


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 28, 2011)

The reported error is not in doing the google search, but when clicking an a search result link to take them to the referenced TUG page.

Also, since the google search results return results for all of TUG, not just the bbs, try clearing cookies from TUG's other domains also, tug2.net, tug1.net, etc.


----------



## klpca (Nov 28, 2011)

This is so odd. I am getting the same message when trying to click through on a link to a specific thread even if I didn't put "tugbbs" anywhere in the search. For example, I just searched "how can I rescind a timeshare purchase". This is the link I see - it says "FAQ - Rescinding/Canceling a Timeshare Purchase -  (although it is of course, truncated): http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=can%20i%20rescind%20a%20timeshare%20purchase&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CHAQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tugbbs.com%2Fforums%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D74493&ei=7vfTTvP8MsuHsAKkvrWODw&usg=AFQjCNFUs5HrEF6Hf43EUPsH2TDFeQg1Ww&cad=rja

Clicking on that link takes me to the page with the error message. Also, once on the error page, I cannot use the back button to go back to the search page. My open in a new tab trick is not working either. One other thing, the tab says timeshare users group online at the top.

It has happened on four different machines - two PC's (work and home) and also on my Ipad and iphone. I'm pretty sure it started Sunday morning, but it could have been Saturday night. I have cleared cookies on all machines. I get the same message using google search, yahoo search, and Bing when trying to click through to specific messages.I am only concerned that other people are not getting search results that would lead them to the board.


----------



## klpca (Nov 29, 2011)

*more issues*

I also had the same error message pop up this morning.

I was on the Alii Kai Resort review/ratings page in tug and decided to use the link that says: "topics about this resort on tug"

I clicked the link and it took me to a page of results. The first thread that I clicked on said: "Alii Kai resort - should I or shouldn't I" and I clicked on it. 

I got the same error message about the cookies, but I also got a pop up from avast that said a malicious url was blocked. Here are the details: 

Infection Details
URL:	http://motiontool.in/z7qr9azxwujfcnd/
Process:	file://C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\...
Infection:	al

Am I really the only person who cannot search any topics on tug? It's starting to drive me nuts. I have cleared cookies repeatedly and have no change.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 29, 2011)

odd, i can click on the link above just fine?

have you tried logging off and back on, and or deleting your TUG cookies.  definately sounds like an issue browsing to the forum via external links.


----------



## klpca (Nov 29, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> odd, i can click on the link above just fine?
> 
> have you tried logging off and back on, and or deleting your TUG cookies.  definately sounds like an issue browsing to the forum via external links.





TUGBrian said:


> odd, i can click on the link above just fine?
> 
> have you tried logging off and back on, and or deleting your TUG cookies.  definately sounds like an issue browsing to the forum via external links.



Yes - I have logged on and off, and cleared my cookies. no change.

so you don't get the error message when you click on the link in post #13?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 29, 2011)

no, i can click on that link just fine.

i have however been able to reproduce your problem and have sent an email to Doug to look into it.

from what I can tell in my brief google searches on the error is that its some sort of plugin thats no longer functioning properly, but i dont believe we haev installed anything new in ages for this forum.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 29, 2011)

this also appears to possibly be triggered during a backup of the site (which for whatever reason is currently running)

can you confirm this happens to you regularly every time?  or just these past few times?


----------



## klpca (Nov 29, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> this also appears to possibly be triggered during a backup of the site (which for whatever reason is currently running)
> 
> can you confirm this happens to you regularly every time?  or just these past few times?



This has happened to me regularly for the past couple of days. I usually use Firefox, but I tried ie and got the same error message.

My husband (techie) replicated the problem on his iPad 2, but using his windows phone & bing, was able to click through a link to the site successfully. 

Maybe this is a sign for me to get off of the computer, lol. Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## rrlongwell (Nov 29, 2011)

Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
File: /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/includes/cron/session.php
Line: 31

This is the error message I get when going in through Google, I get in by going to a different link.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 29, 2011)

EZ-ED said:


> also sometimes that drop down box you mention does not appear and it goes to right to the TUG search page.



If you attempt to search while not logged in, there is no dropdown and it just goes to the advanced search dialog, at least that's what I see here.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 29, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
> File: /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/includes/cron/session.php
> Line: 31


Experimenting with this today I find I can get this error when trying to go directly to a page on the bbs, *only if I do so while NOT logged into the bbs*.  This could be a link from a search engine result page, or a direct link from some other source, including links in emails.

So as a work-around until we find out what's causing it, if you run into this error, try logging into the bbs, then re-trying your link.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 29, 2011)

and now for me, i no longer have this issue and can click on any links without the error....although ive done nothing to fix it on my end!


----------



## artringwald (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm still getting the error when I try and go to the site from a link on my Goggle home page, but to work around it, I just cut and paste the address back into the address bar and it displays the site correctly.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 29, 2011)

thats so bizarre....


----------



## EileenL (Dec 2, 2011)

*If I do the search with dogpile.com I don't get error when clking result links*

If I do the search with dogpile.com I don't get error when clking result links - it is a google fluke thing


----------



## rtf2017 (Dec 2, 2011)

Getting it also, on IE, Firefox, cleared cookies, occurring on multiple pc's

Message

Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
File: /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/includes/cron/session.php
Line: 31


----------



## artringwald (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't know what changed, but it's working now. :whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 5, 2011)

please let us know if anyone else experiences this issue, we are currently throwing darts at a board trying to fix a problem we cant actually explain...but hopefully this fix (thanks to Doug!) will get things running again!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 5, 2011)

Brian - I have been getting similar error messages when clicking directly on links in the TUG forums today.  It displays the page - but there is an error message at the top of the page.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 5, 2011)

could you post the error?

or was that just earlier and its not doing it now?


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 5, 2011)

There were several time periods earlier today, never more than a minute at a time, when we were doing some of that 'dart throwing' Brian mentioned, while removing one version of a file and replacing it with another.   If you tried to do just about anything on the board during those short intervals, I expect you'd have gotten some error messages.

Please let us know if errors continue.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 6, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> please let us know if anyone else experiences this issue, we are currently throwing darts at a board trying to fix a problem we cant actually explain...but hopefully this fix (thanks to Doug!) will get things running again!



It went away, but appears to be back again. I also got an alert from Microsoft Security Essentials about a Java exploit as soon as I connected to TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 6, 2012)

the google search page works much better

http://search.tug2.net


----------



## klpca (Jan 6, 2012)

Unfortunately I am having the same problem.

I use avast and am getting the trojan horse error message. It mentions the following: JS:redirector-Ma[Trj]

I have tried using the google search on tug while logged in and I also tried a regular google search. I get the warning each time.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 7, 2012)

the only reason I think you may be getting a virus scan error message (I dont get one on any of my pc's though)...is that it is an HTML redirect for convenience.

the page itself is http://tug2.net/Global_TUG_Search.html

however search.tug2.net is way easier to type.

if you go to the above link directly...do you get the error?

the only javascript on the page are the google ads.


----------



## klpca (Jan 7, 2012)

Getting this message when searching on my iPhone: 

Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
File: /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/includes/cron/session.php
Line: 31

Used the tug google search (used the link in your post above). I'm logged in too.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 7, 2012)

copy and paste the link if you recieve that error.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 7, 2012)

klpca said:


> Getting this message when searching on my iPhone:
> 
> Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
> File: /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/includes/cron/session.php
> ...



Hi Brian,

This morning (1/7/12) I tried to log into Tug first via the internet app on my Nook Color but received the error message that KLPCA received. This had never happened before. So then I tried to log in to Tug with my  Samsung Galaxy 10.1 Tablet using the Firefox Browser - same error message. Then tried my Smartphone (HTC Thunderbolt) - same error message.
Then tried using my PC - same error message. This was all using the Firefox Browser and the www.tugbbs.com/forums/ URL.  

So while still using my PC, I tried a different TUG URL (tug2.net) and was able to successfully log on. I was going to post a new Tug message explaining my problems but discovered this thread first, so decided to post here. I wasn't sure of a small detail - I couldn't remember if my error message said Line: 31 as was in the message the KLPCA received, or if it was a different Line number. So I went back to my Tablet and tried to log into Tug again to check what the error message said. However, now I was able to successfully log on and did not receive the error message. So back to my SmartPhone - log into Tug was successful and did not receive the error message.

Not sure what's going on, as this had never happened before
and hope it doesn't return.

Richard


----------



## RX8 (Jan 7, 2012)

I got the error message for the first time today as well.  Kept trying different links and I was able to finally get in.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 7, 2012)

looks like that same file got "modified" again somehow, doug removed the entry and its back up.


----------



## maggiesmom (Jan 7, 2012)

*can't get to timeshare community forum today*

I rec same message and sent an email to tug this morning. I still can't get in . The only way I can access the home BBS page is to go to the resort review go to  the top of the page where it says BBS, click on that and then I'm on the timeshare community forum.

The page work before I down loaded the Microsoft Security Essentials. I wonder if this might have something to do with this mess.

maggiesmom


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 7, 2012)

i havent heard of anyone besides you that is getting the above error message since Doug edited the line in question earlier this afternoon?


----------



## maggiesmom (Jan 7, 2012)

I just tried it again and took out MSE, I have know idea how to fix this.

maggiesmom


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 7, 2012)

are you getting the virus warning message, or the unable to add cookies message.

unfortunatley there are a mix of both issues in this thread =)


----------



## momeason (Jan 7, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> are you getting the virus warning message, or the unable to add cookies message.
> 
> unfortunatley there are a mix of both issues in this thread =)



I received the unable to add cookies message late last night and today until after lunch. I thought it was a problem with Norton Anti-virus. And I thought I fixed it. I should have known I did not successfully fix anything on my computer..


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 7, 2012)

The problem was present earlier today & it had nothing to do with the pc or browser(s) as I tried both Firefox & (shudder) IE then my Droid phone (doesn't use either of those by default) as well as my Touchpad which also uses a different OS & browser - same error on them all.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh - just for giggles tried my daughters MAC too. Same thing.  It was a site error of some type.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 8, 2012)

just so im not confused...you are still having this issue or just earlier today?


----------



## Htoo0 (Jan 8, 2012)

I had the issue the morning of 1-7-12. I have the forum set as a bookmark and I got the same error message. I could search for TUG and get on the main site but clicking on the forum site gave me the same message. I had a very busy day visiting the baby which now makes it impossible to deny I'm a great uncle and now I got right on with no problems. No complaint, just letting you know.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 8, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> just so im not confused...you are still having this issue or just earlier today?



It was in the morning of 1/7 over a 3-4 hour period.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 8, 2012)

After seeing the posts yesterday, I think I was able to track down the source and get it fixed -- was working on this roughly 9am - 10am EST yesterday (Sat Jan 7).

Would also have been a short period, only a few minutes long, when other errors might have been generated a couple of hours later.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2012)

anyone still getting this error?


----------



## Htoo0 (Jan 12, 2012)

It was just that morning for me. Tried several different means and always the same message when attempting to access the forum.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2012)

i meant recently, ie when clicking on links via the newsletter and such?


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 12, 2012)

No errors since that one morning.


----------

